# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Po te mbahej sot referendum per bashkimin kombetar shqiptar!

## ARIANI_TB

Ku Do Shkonte Vota Juaj Personale !

PO

JO


Dhe Arsyet E Juaj Pse PO-se  ose JO -se se Bashkimit  !!!

----------


## ismani

po po po dhe vetem po pasi zoti e fali kete toke vetem per shqiptaret zoti na dha historin trimerin besen dhe gjakun per ta derdhur per kete toke te shenjte ROFTE SHQIPERI

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Gjithnje kurdohere qe do mbahet REFERENDUM per Bashkim Kombetar Shqiptar do Votoja PO !

Arsyet jane keto:

Te bashkuar ne nje Shtete te Prebashket jemi me te fuqishem si politikisht, si ekonomikisht, si ushtarakisht. Do jemi me te fuqishem ne cdo aspekt dhe orekset e aspiratat e armiqeve tane shekullore do te shueshin njehere e pergjithome per te na ngushtuar territoret tona edhe ashtu te ngushtuara.

Ne si Kombe kudo qe jemi, pa humbje kohe te metutjeshme duhet kerkuar REFERNDUM MbarKombetar dhe ta shprehim vullnetin tone !!!!

----------


## medaur

Po -nuk diskutohet kjo pyetje ,kush eshte ai qe i thote vetes shqiptar e nuk do nje gje te tille ?

----------


## Flora82

Tem  e  sterperseritur    phuu,,,

----------


## EuroStar1

Per opsionin JO, nuk gjej asnje arsye, per opsioni PO , arsyet jane te pafundme. d.m.th Po dhe vetem Po

ps; shikoni kush ka votuar JO ! Antari me nick Hard, binjaku i llapit , d.m.th perkrahesit e hashimovicit

----------


## Flora82

Edhe  une  jam  per  Jo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pa_doreza2

Po Bashkimit ne nje shqiperi etnike

----------


## Bjeshka

> Edhe  une  jam  per  Jo


Edi Pse jeni ju te PDK se tani sun vjedhni ma sikur po vjedhni tash
e citoj nje fjal te skenderbeut(sdi a e njeh ti ?)"kur thot nje ka nje jemi te dobet kurse te gjith bashke jemi te forte"
edhe ti lodhe pak trunin mos shkruj kesi sende banale!
Per Bashkimi e Trojave Shqiptarve jam une me Gjeth shoqerin time!!!

----------


## EuroStar1

Ju pelqen apo jo, ky eshte realiteti qe do behet shum shpejt me vullnetin e mire te shqiptareve ane e mbane

----------


## Flora82

> Edi Pse jeni ju te PDK se tani sun vjedhni ma sikur po vjedhni tash
> e citoj nje fjal te skenderbeut(sdi a e njeh ti ?)"kur thot nje ka nje jemi te dobet kurse te gjith bashke jemi te forte"
> edhe ti lodhe pak trunin mos shkruj kesi sende banale!
> Per Bashkimi e Trojave Shqiptarve jam une me Gjeth shoqerin time!!!


Pa  Paaaa ti  ke  mbetur  ti  citosh  fjalet  e  te  madhit  Gjergj :me dylbi: 

  ik  qerohu  tani   ,  ti  pom  tregon  cfar  te  shkruja ti  qe shkrun  mesazhe  dhe ofendon ,  ti  qe shkrun   per  Llapin  etj   qe  jan  te  paguar  nga  PDK-ja   dhe  te  jemi  kunder  tyre ,  ik  se  ti  je  ketu monafike.

----------


## beni33

sa   leht  esht   ta   kuptosh  se   cilet   jan  kunder   bashkimit   turp

----------


## Fana

Aryseja qe voto po eshte per shkakun se me Bashkimin e Pjesve te ndara te Shqipris do te korigjohej nje Padrejtsi  e madhe Historike.....

----------


## Zoti Basha

do kishte qene interesante sikur sondazhi te kishte 4 pergjigje:

1) PO- nga kosova

2) PO- nga shqiperia

3) JO- nga ksoova

4) JO- nga shqiperia

duhet te ariihet 50% si ne kosove dhe shqiperi vec e vec qe te vleje cdo referendum.

----------


## Prishtina.C

Apsolut jo Jam kunder bashkimit me shqiperin mirpo jam pro nje bashkimi te shqiptarve te ish-Jugosllavis dhe kjo duhet te jet startegjia e Kosoves ne kordinim diskret me Serbin per ta ndare Maqedonin dhe Malin e zi ne menyre ce pjesa shqiptare e Maqedonis ti bashkohet Kosoves ndersa pjesa tjeter Serbis e njejta edhe me Malin e zi Kosova te marre Ulqinin dhe vendbanimet kufitare qe lidhen me kosoven ne menyre qe te sigurojme daljen ne Dete ,Ndersa sa i perket bashkimit me shqiperin ka njemi arsye pse nuk duhet te bashkohemi nje nga keto esht fakti se shqiperia esht nen kontrollin apsolut te Greqis apo then me sakte shqiperia kontrollohet nga Lobet Greko-Vllehe dhe nje poshterim te tille ne Kosovaret nuk mund ta akceptojme keshtu qe menjeher do te fillonte konflikti ne mes te asaj Shqiperie te Bashkuar dhe Greqis perveq kesaj nje bashkim i shqiperis dhe Kosoves esht i pamundur edhe per faktin se shqiptaret ne shqiperi jan vetem qiragjinje atje ndersa Greket dhe Vllehet kontrollojne gjdo gje si

Financat 
Sistemin Bankar 
Mediat  
Akademin
Universitetet
Shumicen e shoqatave dhe shoqerit Civile
Te gjitha Bizneset me Strategjike te Shqiperis 
Nje pjes te mir te ushtris dhe pothuajse Komplet politiken
Etje etj.

----------


## the admiral

nuk kam arsye pse te jem kundra. dhe te them te drejten nuk shoh as perafersisht bindese arguymentet e atyre qe jane kundra.
jam totalisht pro qe shqiperia dhe kosova te formojne nje shtet te vetem, por secila te kete nje fare pavaresie, nje fare veteadministrimi. 
si landet ne gjermani apo kantonet ne zvicer,

----------


## EuroStar1

> Apsolut jo Jam kunder bashkimit me shqiperin mirpo jam pro nje bashkimi te shqiptarve te ish-Jugosllavis dhe kjo duhet te jet startegjia e Kosoves ne kordinim diskret me Serbin per ta ndare Maqedonin dhe Malin e zi ne menyre ce pjesa shqiptare e Maqedonis ti bashkohet Kosoves ndersa pjesa tjeter Serbis e njejta edhe me Malin e zi Kosova te marre Ulqinin dhe vendbanimet kufitare qe lidhen me kosoven ne menyre qe te sigurojme daljen ne Dete ,Ndersa sa i perket bashkimit me shqiperin ka njemi arsye pse nuk duhet te bashkohemi nje nga keto esht fakti se shqiperia esht nen kontrollin apsolut te Greqis apo then me sakte shqiperia kontrollohet nga Lobet Greko-Vllehe dhe nje poshterim te tille ne Kosovaret nuk mund ta akceptojme keshtu qe menjeher do te fillonte konflikti ne mes te asaj Shqiperie te Bashkuar dhe Greqis perveq kesaj nje bashkim i shqiperis dhe Kosoves esht i pamundur edhe per faktin se shqiptaret ne shqiperi jan vetem qiragjinje atje ndersa Greket dhe Vllehet kontrollojne gjdo gje si
> 
> Financat 
> Sistemin Bankar 
> Mediat  
> Akademin
> Universitetet
> Shumicen e shoqatave dhe shoqerit Civile
> Te gjitha Bizneset me Strategjike te Shqiperis 
> ...


Ti je turpi i shqiprise . Te gjitha postimet e tua jan kundra shqiptareve, e kush ta fut ne pordhe se cfar shkruan ti kundra bashkimit tone ? Ti nuk ben pjese te shqiptaret

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...2&postcount=16

----------


## ARIANI_TB

> Apsolut jo Jam kunder bashkimit me shqiperin mirpo jam pro nje bashkimi te shqiptarve te ish-Jugosllavis dhe kjo duhet te jet startegjia e Kosoves ne kordinim diskret me Serbin per ta ndare Maqedonin dhe Malin e zi ne menyre ce pjesa shqiptare e Maqedonis ti bashkohet Kosoves ndersa pjesa tjeter Serbis e njejta edhe me Malin e zi Kosova te marre Ulqinin dhe vendbanimet kufitare qe lidhen me kosoven ne menyre qe te sigurojme daljen ne Dete ,Ndersa sa i perket bashkimit me shqiperin ka njemi arsye pse nuk duhet te bashkohemi nje nga keto esht fakti se shqiperia esht nen kontrollin apsolut te Greqis apo then me sakte shqiperia kontrollohet nga Lobet Greko-Vllehe dhe nje poshterim te tille ne Kosovaret nuk mund ta akceptojme keshtu qe menjeher do te fillonte konflikti ne mes te asaj Shqiperie te Bashkuar dhe Greqis perveq kesaj nje bashkim i shqiperis dhe Kosoves esht i pamundur edhe per faktin se shqiptaret ne shqiperi jan vetem qiragjinje atje ndersa Greket dhe Vllehet kontrollojne gjdo gje si
> 
> Financat 
> Sistemin Bankar 
> Mediat  
> Akademin
> Universitetet
> Shumicen e shoqatave dhe shoqerit Civile
> Te gjitha Bizneset me Strategjike te Shqiperis 
> ...


Pa u bere Bashkimi ne mes te Shtetit Ame Shqiperise me Kosoven - asnjehre nuk do ndodhe as Bashkimi i Trojeve tjera te Shqiptareve.

Ju ketu mundoheni te hani me dy luge zoteri. Si mund te jeni per bashkimin e Shqiptareve te Ilirides, per Bashkimin e Kosoves Lindore ( Luguines se Presheves ), si mund te jeni per Bashkimin e Shqiptareve te Malesis se Madhe ndersa ne anen tjeter jeni shume kunder Bashkimit me Kryesor e ai eshte Bashkimi i Gjithe Shqiptareve ne nje Shqiperi Natyrale duke perfshire Shtetin Ame Shqiperine.

Ju deshironi te bashkohet trupi, mirepo zemren do e leni jashta kesaj !!!

Sispas Jush nese Shqiptaret e SHqiperise jane vetem Qiragjinje sepse po u Kontrolloheshin nga Greko-Vllehet.

Atehere sipas teje eshte qe edhe Shqiptaret e Kosoves jane Qiragjinje sepse Kosova kontrollohet nga Serbia, Eulex, Eunmik e Sllavo Ruset ( Behxhet Pacolli ). Shqiptaret ne Lugine se Presheves jane Qiragjinje sepse Kontrollohen nga Sllavo-Serbet. Edhe Shqiptaret ne Malesi te Madhe Jane Qiragjinje sepse Kontrollohen nga Malaziasit. E Edhe Shqiptaret ne Iliride jane Qiragjinje sepse Kontrollohen nga Sllavo - Maqedonasit.

Pa Shqiperine Ame nuk ka as Kosove, as Iliride, as Lugine te Presheves, as Cameri, e as Malesi te Madhe !!!!

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> Apsolut jo Jam kunder bashkimit me shqiperin mirpo jam pro nje bashkimi te shqiptarve te ish-Jugosllavis dhe kjo duhet te jet startegjia e Kosoves ne kordinim diskret me Serbin per ta ndare Maqedonin dhe Malin e zi ne menyre ce pjesa shqiptare e Maqedonis ti bashkohet Kosoves ndersa pjesa tjeter Serbis e njejta edhe me Malin e zi Kosova te marre Ulqinin dhe vendbanimet kufitare qe lidhen me kosoven ne menyre qe te sigurojme daljen ne Dete ,Ndersa sa i perket bashkimit me shqiperin ka njemi arsye pse nuk duhet te bashkohemi nje nga keto esht fakti se shqiperia esht nen kontrollin apsolut te Greqis apo then me sakte shqiperia kontrollohet nga Lobet Greko-Vllehe dhe nje poshterim te tille ne Kosovaret nuk mund ta akceptojme keshtu qe menjeher do te fillonte konflikti ne mes te asaj Shqiperie te Bashkuar dhe Greqis perveq kesaj nje bashkim i shqiperis dhe Kosoves esht i pamundur edhe per faktin se shqiptaret ne shqiperi jan vetem qiragjinje atje ndersa Greket dhe Vllehet kontrollojne gjdo gje si
> 
> Financat 
> Sistemin Bankar 
> Mediat  
> Akademin
> Universitetet
> Shumicen e shoqatave dhe shoqerit Civile
> Te gjitha Bizneset me Strategjike te Shqiperis 
> ...


o majmun mire  nuk do bashkim me shtetin shqiptar ...
po do filosh edhe te konkurosh kundra shqiperise per me i mar trojet etnike SHQIPTARE ? 


Si do ta emerosh ate shtet te krijuar me trojet shqiptare te maqedonise edhe malit e zi ? 

Cdo dit po zbuloj nga nje budalla ne kete forum .

----------


## ARIANI_TB

E vetmja zgjedhje - reale, e drejte dhe afategjate per Shqiptaret eshte BASHKIMI KOMBETAR SHQIPTAR. Sepse keshtu te ndare ne vazhdimesi - Armiqet Tane Shekullore - Serbia, Greqia, Sllavo Maqedonasit e te tjerit gjithmone do kene aspirata per te na zvogluar Territore Tona Shekullore. Ka Ardhe Kohe Me Vendimtare dhe Historike Qe Kombi Yne Shqiptar  Te Kerkoj Bashkimin Kombetar Permes REFERENDUMIT - MBAR KOMBETAR.
Asnjehere Nuk Do Kete Rrahati e Stabilitet Ne Ballkan e Europe Nese Shqiptaret Vazhdojne Te Jene te Ndare Pa Vullnetin e Tyre.

----------

